
Ask HN: Does your codebase have much technical debt? - andrewstuart
And, as a programmer, do you constantly do the work to pay down technical debt as you go, or do you just leave it to accumulate?
======
AwesomeFaic
Currently working on a 10+ year old enterprise system where some downstream
components are closer to 20 years old. Massive amounts of technical debt.
Thankfully my primary work is with a component that's <8 years old, with most
relevant code being only a few years old. That being said, with any of these
components there's sadly a ton of tech debt. Doing what I can to reduce it,
but so much of it is interconnected it's frustratingly difficult to refactor
anything without refactoring external systems it works with, as well. Doing
what I can for the time being.

